# Trying out something new



## Michella A (Mar 27, 2019)

I just learned how to make jewelry. I'm very proud of myself. I have been into using healing stones and I decided to learn to make jewlery with them so I can wear them because I like the way they make me feel. I was out with my eldest daughter for breakfast and 2 people walked up to us and asked me where I bought my necklace and I told them I made them. My daughter smiled at me and I felt how proud she was of me as well


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2019)

Congratulations, you've obviously got a talent for it, and you should be rightly proud!!


----------



## jujube (Mar 27, 2019)

We'd love to see some pictures of your jewelry, Michella.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2019)

Good for you Michella, something to be proud of for sure.


----------

